

PayPal Apps - lowglow
https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/mobile-apps

======
mjolk
Paypal is a terrible company.

I wish I could recommend a competitor, but all the fee structures are the same
generally 3% + .30:

wepay [https://www.wepay.com/fees](https://www.wepay.com/fees) google
[https://checkout.google.com/seller/fees.html](https://checkout.google.com/seller/fees.html)
stripe [https://stripe.com/us/pricing](https://stripe.com/us/pricing)

I'm not sure how Dwolla does it for $.10:
[https://www.dwolla.com/fees](https://www.dwolla.com/fees)

~~~
prakster
Dwolla is not comparable to the others you mention. To use Dwolla, BOTH the
buyer and the seller have to be signed up with Dwolla, and signup is bitch
(involves Bank ACH etc).

